# LNB Drift - What is it exactly and what does it mean?



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

I am having an LNB Drift notice on my recently installed 61.5. I searched the forums, and I am not finding a consensus on what this is and what should be done. Can someone inform the masses? Current readings are as follows:

LNB drift detected
0x0d, 0xa1, 61.5(e-6)

STB Health Lite

Tuner 0 as of 08/15/08 at 3:36pm
Orbital: 14 15 16 21
110: 61 66 67 71
119: 66 69 65 71
129: 0 0 37 36

Tuner 1 as 08/15/08 at 3:45 pm
Orbital: 14 15 16 21
110: 61 66 68 71
119: 65 66 64 70
129: 0 0 39 42

Value 0:0
Value 1:0
Value 2:0
Value 3:0
Value 4:1
Value 5:0
Value 6:0
Value 7:-2
Value 8:1
Value 9:0

Thanks -


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

An lnb has a local oscillator. The reason for this, is simply a 12~12.7ghz signal won't make it down rg6 wire. 

The lnb uses it's local oscillator to "down convert" a 12224mhz signal to an RF frequency of 974mhz (12224-11250)

Your receiver quite possibly see's a discrepancy from it's expected tuners value over time, not all lnb's are created equally, there is always a few +- mhz difference. Over time, this value might get larger, or smaller.

A couple mhz drift is quite normal 

Donno if this helped, but provided you still get reliable picture reception, i'd ignore it, other wise, picture breaks ect, replace the lnb.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One remark - for DP/DPP LNBF EVEN tpns has LOF2 [14350 MHz] which more prone for the drift.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> One remark - for DP/DPP LNBF EVEN tpns has LOF2 [14350 MHz] which more prone for the drift.


Also, the drift seems to be greater with greater temperatures. Mine did this and Dish replaced it for free, once it reached a certain deviation from the desired level.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

marcuscthomas said:


> Also, the drift seems to be greater with greater temperatures. Mine did this and Dish replaced it for free, once it reached a certain deviation from the desired level.


What was that certain deviation?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

John W said:


> What was that certain deviation?


They used to say 6, later 8, now they aren't saying.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Originally in Dish PDF file the threshold was +-5 [MHz], but later CSR rejecting any claim if it less then +-8 [MHz].


----------



## Redwoodman (Nov 5, 2005)

Joining from the General Discussion Forum...thanks for the link P Smith.

So....if I'm currently at -8/-9 I may be close to needing new LNBs.

I seem to remember seeing in another thread that Dish actually contacted some customers to arrange to replace their LNBs. Has anyone heard of this happening recently?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it was - if your DVR report to Dish STB_health each week ( thru Internet or phone) - check it in Diag/Counters list.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. So it seems that my installer just put on an LNB he had in his truck that seems to not be working within the roper parameters, but should be brand new. I will call the installer back out.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

KalebD said:


> Thanks everyone. So it seems that my installer just put on an LNB he had in his truck that seems to not be working within the roper parameters, but should be brand new. I will call the installer back out.


We've installed a number of brand new LNBs that start drifting within a month or two. We've also gone to houses with 4-5 year old LNBs that don't drift. There's no way to know when it will happen until it starts.

-Troy


----------

